# I don't know what to do anymore!



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am giving Effexor a try to see if it helps me with this hell but it's been 4 days and I feel tired like a zombie, high anxiety, and this Dp/dr hell through the roof! I'm wondering if I made a mistake by trying this medication. I hate this so bad. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

When i tried luvox at the start of this hell it made me way worse i was on them for 1 week and stopped because of the side effects .
It def made my dr dp way worse it made everything way more dreamy and fogged .
They do say it takes up to 8 weeks for the meds to start working and the side effects to calm down if not THEN maybr not the meds for you


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya gotta give it up to 8 weeks (12 weeks for some people) for the med to start taking proper effect...

Its also very common to feel worse initially....Thats your mind and body adjusting to the new drug....It passes...

You also wont really notice the med taking effect....It can ve very subtle....Then suddenly one day you think to yourself "Hey im feeling better"

I think people often expect the med to literally flick off the DP switch over night....Its just not like that (especially in the case of SSRIs and SNRIs) .....Its a gradual build up in your system.....You actually also in a way have to try help the med along a bit with things like distraction and doing small things like taking little walks etc...

Hang on in there miss....I reckon if it has done nothing after 8 weeks or so just drop it....Also if it is giving you really really bad side effects (aside from the initial adjustment feeling worse period) drop it also...


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep, we all had to bite the bullet and push through. I was delirious, dizzy, I threw up a couple times my first two weeks on medication. And then slowly, the symptoms abated but more importantly, my anxiety faded. It wasn't a dramatic overnight thing. More like a gradual "huh, well I guess I don't care too much about __ and __ anymore." Being as anxious and high strung as I was, it was the best thing that could have happened to me. I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Chicane said:


> Yep, we all had to bite the bullet and push through. I was delirious, dizzy, I threw up a couple times my first two weeks on medication. And then slowly, the symptoms abated but more importantly, my anxiety faded. It wasn't a dramatic overnight thing. More like a gradual "huh, well I guess I don't care too much about __ and __ anymore." Being as anxious and high strung as I was, it was the best thing that could have happened to me. I'm glad I stuck with it.


I am going to try to stick with it. But the minute I feel a rush of anxiety I start having a dissociative attack which sucks bad. So I really hope this helps me. Also I think I am in a low dose. 37.5 and I read that for anxiety Effexor needs to be up to 75Mg or more so I don't know why he has me on 37.5 for a month. Ugh this is hard


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

You should soon be feeling a little better each day. I think if you can keep in mind that every day you're another step further along and closer to mitigating some of your symptoms, that'll help. It's just a bit crappy in the short-term while your body/mind adjusts. But ultimately this is a good thing. I think lessening your anxiety will do two things - reduce the severity/frequency of the dissociative attacks, and reduce your heightened emotional response to them (ie. I don't care too much if they happen etc). You'll even be posting here less - when I first came down with this, I was on here every five minutes freaking out, then it all gradually subsided to where I couldn't even be bothered to post anymore lol.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

HopingCat36 said:


> I am going to try to stick with it. But the minute I feel a rush of anxiety I start having a dissociative attack which sucks bad. So I really hope this helps me. Also I think I am in a low dose. 37.5 and I read that for anxiety Effexor needs to be up to 75Mg or more so I don't know why he has me on 37.5 for a month. Ugh this is hard


He is building it in your system slowly....I bet in a month he doubles it....

Maybe ask for a short term Benzo script....They will usually do that for ya....Max 2 weeks of average lower dose to get you over the bump....Just be careful and DONT expect Benzos to be a long term solution....They are super addictive and habit forming and tolerance builds quickly....Thats when you end up in junkie territory....

Strictly short term Benzo help should be be fine though....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> He is building it in your system slowly....I bet in a month he doubles it....
> 
> Maybe ask for a short term Benzo script....They will usually do that for ya....Max 2 weeks of average lower dose to get you over the bump....Just be careful and DONT expect Benzos to be a long term solution....They are super addictive and habit forming and tolerance builds quickly....Thats when you end up in junkie territory....
> 
> Strictly short term Benzo help should be be fine though....


Hey 
I have a benzo. Xanax which helps. I take half of low dose 0.25. It's suppose to be 3 times a day but I only take it once when I really need it. I wrote a post about it earlier too lol


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I am giving Effexor a try to see if it helps me with this hell but it's been 4 days and I feel tired like a zombie, high anxiety, and this Dp/dr hell through the roof! I'm wondering if I made a mistake by trying this medication. I hate this so bad. THIS SUCKS!


Are you bipolar as well? When I tried Effexor because I am bipolar and didn't know it at first it interacted with it and I would have extreme highs and extreme lows.

Other things are that made me feel better iswith the medication you want instant results and when you don't get them it makes you anxious. Medication takes 3-4 weeks to get into your system completely.

But I can reassure you I've been on medication for only a week today and I'm already starting to come out of dp/dr it'll be an in and out I'll be happy living my life feeling normal for a little bit which gives me a glimpse of hope that I can feel normal again and it keeps me going.

The physiologist told me my chemical imbalance was just off from not taking medication and since I'm helping myself and taking my meds "it can only get better from here" and he's right. I've heard with medication it gets worse before better because of what I explained when it doesn't kick in yet you get anxious, give it a week and if you are feeling worse then switch medication, but Effexor was amazing for me I wish I could still take it but I can't since I've developed bipolar disorder .

Another thing is don't obsess with when you're going to get better ( which is funny coming from me) but it will not happ j over night, it will be a recovery process, you have to live your life. I couldn't thank my boyfriend enough for dragging me out of bed to hang out with his friends, i start to feel happy and when you do feel happy even having this ITS OK. Embrace it. I feel for you this was me just a few days ago and look at how much better how much more understanding I am of it and you will be too.

You got this .


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thatgirlbrooke said:


> Are you bipolar as well? When I tried Effexor because I am bipolar and didn't know it at first it interacted with it and I would have extreme highs and extreme lows.
> 
> Other things are that made me feel better iswith the medication you want instant results and when you don't get them it makes you anxious. Medication takes 3-4 weeks to get into your system completely.
> 
> ...


Hi
No I am not bipolar. I actually didn't have any kind of disorder because this hit me. I don't know where it came from. Unless I had an anxiety issue that I didn't know about. This is why I am so scared of this. Also I get these dissociative attacks which are hell. I have so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

Well that's the main thing I've come to learn, stop looking for answers because that's the obsessive part of dissociative disorders, and I get dissociative attacks as well, but I've come to ( not enjoy) but use them as a chance to learn about what's going on. Confront your disorder and attacks and don't let them scare you. I know it's better done than said. But concentrate on who you know who you are, your surroundings, and you're safe. Everything that is happening to you is completely normal. When you get racing thoughts think of it as every day thoughts just a little clustered. When you forget what you did five minutes ago think about before you had this disorder when you would go about your day and you just naturally don't remember some things unless they're talked about by a friend or something reminds you of it and you're like " oh yeah, that did happen." Your mind is thinking up scary scenarios because you're frightened by this, the stuff that's happening to us is completely normal, just more intensified because our brain is thinking too much. And if I could recommend something to help and cope with it, go to your local barns and noble and pick up the book " from panick to power" by luncinda bassett. It's 17$ , she explains her dissociative disorder in a way I think hers was even worse than mine but she didn't get help at first, then when she researched it she ended up beating it and becoming assembled in a staff that helps with anxiety and stress and devoted her time to help other people go through it and some of her clients don't even take medication any more, ive read 20 pages maybe even less and I already feel a million times better. Other than that maybe check out my post at the " what helps you" part of the forum and give my post a peek at what I've been doing to help my dpdr and some of it is what I've learned from the book.

Also google it up on how dissociative disorders are a natural reaction in humans when stressed out because it's your body trying to protect you. I heard somewhere that wayyyy back when, when cavemen were attacked by animals their bodies would naturally go into dpdr to protect them because they were traumatized and too much stress can put strain on the body. You may have stress built up in your life and you need someone to talk to, even little things add up. Hope this information helps.


----------

